# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Anatomie: Brettgre - Windstrke - Krpergewicht - Knnen?

## madame_soleil

Moin zusammen,

Also das ist ja schon eine Wissenschaft fr sich, die optimale Kombi von Brettvolumen, Segel, Krpergewicht und Windstrke herauszufinden. Ich steige da noch nicht so ganz durch. Habe mich hier durch verschiedene Beitrge geackert und komme zu folgenden Erkenntnissen:

- viel Wind - kleines Brett, kleines Segel, kleine Finne.
- wenig Wind - greres Brett, groes Segel, grere Finne.

(Was ist viel und was ist wenig Wind :-D)

- Je besser das Knnen, desto kleiner das Brett ???  - aber auch abhngig von Krpergewicht und Wind? Jemand mit 80 kg Krpergewicht wird bei 18/20 kts ein anderes Brett fahren als jemand mit 50 kg. Nehmen wir an, der Schwerere fhrt dann 115 l. Der leichtere vielleicht 80 l? Und bei weniger Wind fhrt der leichtere wahrscheinlich 115 l und der Schwerere 140 l ??

Und ab wann ist Wind zum Gleiten gut? Das ist auch von Surfer zu Surfer unterschiedlich, oder?

Mag mir jemand zu meinen Hypothesen eine Rckmeldung geben?  :Happy:  

Ich wei, man soll vieles einfach ausprobieren, aber dann whlt man doch wieder die falsche Kombi und rgert sich auf dem Wasser :-(

Herzliche Gre !!!

----------


## paulchen

Hi madame,

unter den folgenden links solltest du einige antworten auf deine fragen erhalten:

http://www.windsurf-scout.de/windsur...ter_boards.htm
(SIEHE PUNKT: 5.BOARDGRSSE)

http://www.windsurf-scout.de/windsur...egel_sails.htm
(SIEHE PUNKT: 5.SEGELGRSSE/ABSTUFUNG DER SEGELPALETTE)

http://www.windsurfen-lernen.de/ausr...einsteiger.htm

http://www.windsurf-scout.de/windsur...usstattung.htm



windsurfen kann in mehreren verschiedenen "disziplinen" (wave, freestyle, bump&jump, freeride, freerace, slalom, race, formula, low-wind, foil,...) und bei sehr unterschiedlichen verhltnissen (wind, welle, strmung, am meer/see) ausgefhrt werden. auch hat jeder unterschiedliches knnen und unterschiedliche vorlieben. 
daher unterscheiden sich die gewhlten bretter- und segelgren von windsurfen sehr. daher kann es sich immer nur um grobe richtwerte handeln und jeder muss fr sich selbst rausfinden welches material bei den jeweiligen verhltnissen am besten zu sich passt.


gru, paul

----------


## finnenschrauber

tja, alles Gesagte kann man auch umdrehen, je nachdem, wen man fragt. Die Kollegen fanden mein 200-l-Wenigwindboard beispielsweise sehr klein, klaro, es waren Raceboarder, die bei 250 l und 3,6 m anfangen zu denken. Hier ein Artikel dazu http://www.educatium.de/wellenreiten...windsurfen.htm

whrend andere nichts ber 5,6 qm und ber 125 l whlen. Da sollte jeder seinen Weg finden, nur einige Kombis passen beim Windsurfen nicht, 
- kleines Brett und wenig Wind
- groes Brett und echt viel Wind
- schmales Brett und SUP-Anfnger (anbei)

und was ich wieder feststellte, Binnensee ist kein Salzwasser, es mangelt an Auftrieb.

----------


## Old Rob

Hallo Madame
ein interessantes Thema, das du hier aufgegriffen hast - darber kann man stundenlang diskutieren und philosophieren. Deine Hypothesen stimmen grundstzlich. Die Wahl des richtigen Boards ist abhngig von Gewicht, Knnen und Einsatz (Freeride, Wave, Freestyle) - da gibt es ja auch die verschiedenen Boardtypen.
Das Board ist das wichtigste Teil (auch das teuerste) eines Windsurfer und ist entscheidend fr Lust oder Frust auf dem Wasser. Die Wahl des Brettes muss jeder Windsurfer/jede Windsurferin fr sich alleine entscheiden. Wie schwer bin ich, wie gut surfe ich, wo und bei welchen Verhltnissen surfe ich meistens. Dann stellt sich noch die Frage: will ich nur ein Board oder deren zwei oder sogar mehr. Viele die ich kenne haben zwei Boards. Eines fr schwcheren Wind mit grsseren Segeln und eines fr strkeren Wind mit kleineren Segeln. 
Du fragst aber auch noch, was viel und was wenig Wind ist. Auch diese Antwort ist individuell. Die einen kommen mit 150 l und >9 m2 ab 3 Bf ins Gleiten, andere betrachten 5 Bf. als schwachwindig und nehmen dann ihr grosses Brett 100-120 l. 
Ein grsseres Brett kommt schneller ins Gleiten, dafr schlgt es bei strkerem Wellengang stark und ist irgendwann nicht mehr fahrbar. Das kleinere Brett braucht mehr Wind (oder grsseres Segel) um ins Gleiten zu kommen, dafr schneidet es die Wellen - fhrt dementsprechend ruhiger.

Theorie und Praxis - lass dich dadurch nicht verrckt machen. Die Boardwahl ist sehr individuell - darum gibt es so viele unterschiedliche Typen und Grssen. Je lnger du surfst, umso besser wirst du dich damit auskennen.

Gruss rob

----------


## seegraser

und da sich wahrscheinlich mehrere fr das Thema interessieren: 

Das Dumme ist nur, dass man sich an ein Board bzw. generell an ein Sportgert erst einmal gewhnen muss. Doch welcher Hndler berlsst uns wochenlang ein Board ? ich musste schon oft etwas erwerben, um es zu testen, und verk es dann weiter, wenn es nicht zu mir passte.

----------


## abinswasser

da immer wieder gefragt wird, dem stimme ich auch zu. Manchmal ist es einfacher, ein gebr Surfbrett zu erwerben, zu fahren, weiter zu kommen u evtl am Spot zu tauschen, um dann evtl. ein anderes zu kaufen, etc. . Niemand kann dem jungen Fortgeschrittenen dabei helfen, da jeder andere  Vorlieben und Probleme hat.
Und wenn man so darangeht, rgert man sich nicht, wenn das Brett nicht passt, da es eh nur eine Lerneinheit bedeutet und man die Boards wieder gut verk kann  :Smile:

----------


## surfaff

Moin, ich bin vor 2 Jahren von der Einbrett- auf die Zweibrettlsung umgestiegen. Um zu schauen ob meine Variante mir Spa macht (den darum geht es ja) habe ich mir fr € 400,- ein Brett gekauft und geschaut ob es in Kombination mit meinen Segel und Zielen passt. Es passte nicht ganz, hat mir aber entscheidende Dinge aufgezeigt. Fr € 400,- wieder verkauft und dann ein passendes Brett gekauft (war auch teurer, ist dann aber OK). Seit 2 Jahren viel mehr Zeit auf dem Wasser, weil die Zweibrettlsung eben den mglichen Windbereich enorm ausweitet. Meine Kombi: ich 71kg, Waveboard 80L, Segel 3.6/4.2/5.0 dann Freemove Board 110L, Segel 5.7 und 6.5 . Damit bin ich von 15 bis 30 Knoten unterwegs. Gru Frank

----------


## seegraser

Das ist in vielen Sportarten das Problem und auch im Kleinen, wenn man zwei Segel von vornherein aufbaut - wer hat dazu schon Lust auf die Zweitlsung ? Ich nahm frher immer zwei Snowboards mit fr zwei sehr untersch Bedingungen, mit riesigem Ergebnis, aber ein zweites Snoaboard im Zug umschnallen oder wie ihr ins Auto werfen, ist eben einfach  :Smile:  .

----------

